

Startup School Sunday Mixer -- hosted by Wundrbar - adudley
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=32453415614

======
adudley
All Startup School attendees and YC founders are invited to a Wundrbar shindig
at our place in Palo Alto on Sunday afternoon.

Come mix, mingle, hack and share with other Startup School survivors. Light
drinks and light snacks at the Wundrbar mansion, home of your new favorite
search bar. We extend a special welcome for folks who are jazzed about
Wundrbar, Ruby, or the idea of scripting the web.

Please check out our Facebook event page and sign up if you plan to attend.

Hope to see you there, -Andrew & Nick

